# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Плагин avz  для загрузочного диска

## drongo

Родилась идея  на нашем форуме среди модераторов и хелперов проекта для улучшения борьбы с вирусами прикрепить плагин  AVZ  к загрузочному диску на базе BartPe.
Не для кого не секрет, бывает случаи когда виндоус до того покалечена, что не может "подняться". Очень помогает такой диск для реанимации.
Также,  такой тандем поможет в тяжёлых случаях заражения и поиска новых руткитов. 	 
..................................................  ..................................................  ...................................
Чтобы хотелось:
Во первых, чтобы работало  :Smiley: 
Во вторых, умение   лечения и создания логов  с заражённой системы, то есть подключения к  реестру самой системы, а не только от   BartPe.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Голосуем активней !	 По результатам опроса будет виднее спрос на такой плагин, и нужно ли вообще начинать просить авторов  AVZ & BartPe  о таком сотрудничестве.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Скорее, да, чем нет  :Smiley:

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Задумка хорошая, поддерживаю.

----------


## Step

+10. 
  Двумя руками. .

   P.S. Тремя руками за ERD , который у меня единственный с флешкой скрестить получилось...А AVZ там чувствует себя неуютно, как минимум :Smiley: .

----------


## drongo

> +10. 
>   Двумя руками. .
> 
>    P.S. Тремя руками за ERD , который у меня единственный с флешкой скрестить получилось...А AVZ там чувствует себя неуютно, как минимум.


С этого места по подробней . С бартом у меня не вышло  с флешкой. Не хочет с него загружаться. Пожалуйста, откройте новую тему с подробными и ясными объяснениями  как  это сделать.  :Cool:

----------


## Rene-gad

ясный перец - за  :Wink:

----------


## rubin

Интересно увидеть, что выйдет  :Wink: 
За.

----------


## DVi

Если этот плагин сможет работать с реестром и переменными окружения зараженной машины - то конечно за.

----------


## akok

Если получится как задуманно - то за.

----------


## Iceman

однозначно - за.
PS. Хочу настраивалку BartPE, чтобы не копаться в файлах настройки ;-)))

----------


## VV2006

Да какой там плагин... Обеспечить возможность "подключения к реестру самой системы, а не только от BartPe" позволяет утилька от Paraglider'а RunScanner.exe, к примеру, вот так:
start %SystemRoot%\System32\RunScanner.exe /cp /t 0 %temp%\AVZ\avz.exe.
Естессно, папка AVZ предварительно копируется во временный каталог...

----------


## Макcим

Интересно, Олега кто-нибудь спрашивал перед созданием опроса?

----------


## Rene-gad

> Олега кто-нибудь спрашивал перед созданием опроса?


Если громада потребует, то тогда можно и спросить. А вдруг все скажут НЭ ТРЭБА НАМ ТАКОГО?  :Wink:

----------


## Step

> С этого места по подробней . С бартом у меня не вышло  с флешкой. Не хочет с него загружаться. Пожалуйста, откройте новую тему с подробными и ясными объяснениями  как  это сделать.


 Так это и не BartPE, ERD Commander. http://www.windowsfaq.ru/content/view/659/92/  Он на WinPE. Но строить и жить помогает :Smiley: . Легко заливается на флешку с помощью PeToUSB, почему-то с образа не хочет, только с болванки. С BartPE не хочет ни с привода ни с образа, а изучать RTFM как свою сборку сделать мне лень было. Infra, хотя тоже на BartPE, вроде, заливается c CD , но при загрузке с флеш то-ли виснет, то-ли в перезагруз уходит, не помню. Скорей всего потому что о-очень тяжелая. Вот. Извиняюсь за оффтоп, но это практически все, что я знаю по этому поводу. Около 1,5 года назад захотелось чего-нибудь из разряда "все свое ношу с собой", испробовал кучу вариантов, сработал этоn, больше не заморачивался. Для отдельной целой темы это маловато :Smiley: .
 P.S. CureIT там очень даже работает. AVZ тоже, только половина менюшек не отображается. Да и у AVZ там весь смысл теряется - только сканер, но с этим и CureIT неплохо справляется. Попробовать то, про что VV2006 говорил - если работает, то хорошо. Очень. Но если это будет уже сделано умными руками и прикурочено к BartPE - еще лучше. Только все-таки придется разбираться, как все это на флеш залить, муторно это раз в неделю CD перезаливать, с флеши обновиться - минутное дело :Smiley:

----------


## pig

> Интересно, Олега кто-нибудь спрашивал перед созданием опроса?


Олег уже ответил - смотрите распределение голосов.

----------


## Макcим

На момент моего сообщение его голоса не было.

----------


## kRaIT

Однозначно "быть"! 
Я совсем не понимаю тех людей, которые проголосовали за "не быть".

----------


## Jolly Rojer

На мой взгляд конструктивная идея!

----------


## antispy

Хотелось бы услышать ответ Олега Зайцева, так будет или нет такой плагин. Со времени создания опроса уже прошло достаточно много времени.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Хотелось бы услышать ответ Олега Зайцева, так будет или нет такой плагин. Со времени создания опроса уже прошло достаточно много времени.


А я то тут причем  :Smiley:  Если кто сделает такой плагин, то он и будет ... или кто-то сформулирует для меня ТЗ, что для интеграции нужно следующее - и по пунктам.

----------


## dolph2005

Уже существует такой BartPE. Дома где то образ есть. Если интересно вечерком куда-нить вложу. Там собственно AVZ, NOD, Dr.Web. С флешкой отлично сочетается. Т

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## antispy

> Уже существует такой BartPE. Дома где то образ есть. Если интересно вечерком куда-нить вложу. Там собственно AVZ, NOD, Dr.Web. С флешкой отлично сочетается.


Если вас не затруднит.




> А я то тут причем


Просто прочитал первое сообщение в данной теме и решил уточнить. Там ведь говорится, что 



> Родилась идея на нашем форуме среди модераторов и хелперов проекта для улучшения борьбы с вирусами прикрепить плагин AVZ к загрузочному диску на базе BartPe.
> ....
> Голосуем активней ! По результатам опроса будет виднее спрос на такой плагин, и нужно ли вообще начинать просить авторов AVZ & BartPe о таком сотрудничестве.


По результатам голосования явно видно, что народ только за. Ну и сделал вывод, что ТЗ уже было сформулировано.
Если мой тон вам показался неуместным или чем-то другим обидел, то прошу простить.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> По результатам голосования явно видно, что народ только за. Ну и сделал вывод, что ТЗ уже было сформулировано.
> Если мой тон вам показался неуместным или чем-то другим обидел, то прошу простить.


Собственно то, что народ за - это и так было понятно  :Smiley:  Но из этого должны быть орг.выводы - 
1. что требуется от меня, что/кто/когда и как будет делать и т.п., надо ли что-то от меня и т.п. - это к сожалению туманно, а мен нужно четкое ТЗ вида - "требуется сделать ..."
2. Может, ничего и не нужно делать ?! Есть данные о том, что такие плагины уже давно существуют и работают - это нужно проверить, если это так, то собственно п.п 1 отпадает сам собой

----------


## antispy

Благодарю за ответ. Немного прояснили суть вопроса.
Подожду, может *dolph2005* выложит свою сборку, если нет пойду искать по интернету.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

> Подожду, может *dolph2005* выложит свою сборку, если нет пойду искать по интернету.


Сделайте свою сборку, там ничего сложного нет - в мастере создания диска указываете пути к файлам или директориям с файлами (в случае с AVZ) - и при сборке они попадут в образ - можно хоть 10 сканеров накидать. Единственно что не все они могут корректно работать, и с кодировкой могут быть проблемы (у сканера NOD самосборного, если не ошибаюсь, были).

----------


## antispy

*HATTIFNATTOR*, спасибо за совет. 
То что самому можно сделать многое это факт, но интересно посмотреть как ещё кто-то реализует подобное.

----------


## dolph2005

> Благодарю за ответ. Немного прояснили суть вопроса.
> Подожду, может *dolph2005* выложит свою сборку, если нет пойду искать по интернету.


Ок. Завтра выложу.

----------


## PavelA

> 2. Может, ничего и не нужно делать ?! Есть данные о том, что такие плагины уже давно существуют и работают - это нужно проверить, если это так, то собственно п.п 1 отпадает сам собой


Если это сделаете Вы, то будет оффициальная версия. Все остальное, что есть в Сети - поделки, не дающие ни какой гарантии, что это будет работать.
Ссылки на сборки дисков/флешек с Нодом, АВЗ, Др.Вебом давать не буду. Сейчас их много и даже работающих.  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

Опрос закрыт!
 вывод: рекомендации к созданию нового проекта: AVZ on CD.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

ОК, договорились - так и сделаю.

----------


## drongo

спасибо  :Smiley: 
Создал тему в бета-тестировании.

----------

